# 9/20/2008 - Tahoe Sierra Century.....



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, the Metric century......


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh man, you gotta tell us more than this!

BTW Looks Great!


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Oh man, you gotta tell us more than this!
> 
> Average speed 10,7 mph.....
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Been gone for a while and just now saw this post- you look like a fun Dad. A bit masochistic, maybe...


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Been gone for a while and just now saw this post- you look like a fun Dad. A bit masochistic, maybe...


That's a very nice thing to say..... thanks !!!!

Only a bit mascochistic ????? lol

Actually, while slower, pulling the kids up the passes isn't THAT much harder..... besides, later, when I'm back climbing on my solo it feels like Ive dropped like 170 pounds or so..... try doing that living on pizza, beer, and ice cream :crazy:


----------

